# Carrying pups high.....



## Crackedhalo (10 November 2015)

I mated my bitch and she was 9 wks yesterday, She is really keeping us guessing. She has put on a small amount of weight but has been fed more, she has a slight bulge in her ribs, She has been off her normal food (raw) for the last two days but has eaten this morning. She is very full of herself. I can feel a very light flutter if I have a feel, but not the usual puppy kicks. I didn't have her scanned as it only tells you the situation at the time, however i do have her booked in now to check. 

She is a whippet and has had a litter before. 

Has anyone experianced a bitch showing no signs and going on to have pups, we really had our heart set on these pups and it was our last attempt with her :-(


----------



## MurphysMinder (10 November 2015)

I've never had a bitch go to 9 weeks and still be in doubt.  In the early stages yes but usually by 6 weeks you can be sure.  I would think it would be quite difficult for a whippet to carry a litter high and hidden due to their body shape, but I suppose you never know.  At 9 weeks the main thing I would go on would be if she has any milk ,  I would expect full teats  and some milk leakage at the due date.  I don't think I would be hopeful in your position but fingers crossed for the scan today.


----------



## Crackedhalo (10 November 2015)

Well thats would i would of thought but a few people from my whippet club have said they've had bitches show absolutely no signs and whelp 7 pups! 

One of my greyhounds whelped nine and didn't really show any signs until right at the end. 

I am hanging onto hope, but I think she has missed. :-(


----------



## FinnishLapphund (10 November 2015)

My first thought was that if there are any puppies at all, then perhaps there is only one or a few puppies in the litter. I've read about bitches carrying the pups high, but I presumed (perhaps wrongly) that if a bitch hadn't carried an earlier litter that way, it would be less likely for them to carry a later litter high/hidden by the rib cage. 

By the way, Jonna didn't have any milk in her teats when her puppies came (my memory fails me at the moment, but I think it was around day 56 to 58 when she gave birth). I was told by a veterinarian, to put a warm towel on her teats, then wait a while and see if that + the puppies trying to suckle, made the milk come. Fortunately it did.

In your shoes, I would probably try to presume that she was empty, but hope for a happy surprise during the scan. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Alec Swan (10 November 2015)

I've never had a bitch which has failed to show visible signs that she's in-pup,  and generally at about 4-5 weeks.  It would especially be obvious,  I'd have thought,  with a subsequent litter.  If it really isn't obvious,  and at the point of parturition,  then I'd be doubtful.  Generally,  the available space is taken up so that 8 puppies will generally be small pups,  and singles or twins will be huge.  Large or small litters are all,  and again 'generally',  fairly obvious.

Scanning tends to confirm pregnancy,  or it doesn't and when there have been doubts,  then at six weeks,  I've whizzed then off for a scan.  Always and at that stage,  my doubts have been confirmed,  I've found.

It will be interesting to hear of your results.

Alec.


----------



## aintgotnohay (11 November 2015)

so 9 weeks would be day 63.the pups would of moved down to the birth canal by now and she should look hollow at the ribs.has she shown any signs of nesting or has the temperature dropped and gone back up.unless she is having a phantom.has she had any breast development.i can tell by 35 days if mine are pregnant-but i always scan to make sure.


----------



## aintgotnohay (14 November 2015)

did she have pups????


----------



## FinnishLapphund (14 November 2015)

aintgotnohay said:



			did she have pups????
		
Click to expand...

That is one of the things with a forum, you never know if you're going to get an update or not. Maybe Crackedhalo have just been too busy to write an update.


----------



## Crackedhalo (16 November 2015)

Hi!! Unfortunately my other dog became very poorly and started having siezures so I didn't have chance to update. The 'pregnant' bitch has missed. Wishful thinking, I think i knew from the beginning she had missed but was holding out some hope! Just this weekend another owner has told me her bitch looked race fit, she had her scanned twice to make sure she was empty - which showed she was - low and behold she had two pups a few days later. Wasn't to be for my bitch though.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (16 November 2015)

Thank you for the update, and I'm sorry to hear that your other dog have been poorly. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Bellasophia (16 November 2015)

I also was coming back to the thread to see the outcome...sorry to hear about the other dog as well. if this was the intended father of the litter,please ,please don't use him in the future as epilepsy can be inherited. it is a bummer illness to go through..I had a dog with this and it was very difficult to get on top of as in my dogs case it was spaced out in timely intervals,but very severe when she did have a seizure.


----------



## Crackedhalo (18 November 2015)

Hi, The other dog was my elderly bitch. She is 12, it wasn't epilpsy but geriatric siezures the vet thinks. She is fine now thanks everyone. 
I don't own the stud dog


----------



## Alec Swan (18 November 2015)

Thanks for the update,  and I'm sorry to read of her failure to hold.  It happens to all of us,  at some point.

Alec.


----------



## Bellasophia (18 November 2015)

Re your elderly girl ......make sure to keep meals small but often..even go back to 3 x per day so her blood sugars don't drop..a biscuit at nighttime,maybe melatonin at night as well...all will help her condition.


----------

